# Question about pet foxes?



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

After quite a lot of research, I am considering buying a fox kit. I'm wondering if foxes and cats get along? One of my cats is incredibly vicious toward any other animals (but she's pretty small and scrawny), and the other is just scared of most things. I am wondering, if the vicious cat scared the fox as a kit, would the fox try to attack either her or her son when it's older? (esp. if it were to be neutered?)


----------



## karl martin (Jan 30, 2014)

i dont no much about what you are asking but i do know a breeder that breeds raccoons, raccoon dogs, skunks, silver foxes, meerkats, fennic foxes etc.

in captivity and with selective breeding a fox acts much like a domestic dog. i cant see it harming your cats if its brought up from a young age. its best to do as much research as possible and to meet with someone who owns foxes.

if you are on facebook add yourself to the group: pet skunks uk

this group obviously has skunks as pets as well of lots off owners with other exotic pets that can help or point you in the right direction. 

hope this helps


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Surely if you have a cat that is aggressive toward everything, it stands to reason it would be aggressive toward a fox. Therefore making it a bad idea in terms of the foxes well being for you to buy a fox? Or is it just me? 
The fact the cat is scrawny has nothing to do with it really, even a small cat has teeth claws and is well aware of how to use them.


----------



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Surely if you have a cat that is aggressive toward everything, it stands to reason it would be aggressive toward a fox. Therefore making it a bad idea in terms of the foxes well being for you to buy a fox? Or is it just me?
> The fact the cat is scrawny has nothing to do with it really, even a small cat has teeth claws and is well aware of how to use them.


She very rarely actually uses her claws or teeth, even when threatened. She seems to much prefer screaming, snorting and hissing at the perceived threat rather than actually attacking. 

I'm wondering if the fox would be likely to attack her as an adult if she shows aggression? Or if her son runs away from it?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!

I have 14 pet foxes of various species, all are terrified of my cat. My cat is a grumpy old man who bullied all of them when they were younger when the chance was there. 
I am lucky that my fox are afraid of the cat as there have been many cases when a cat and fox get along where even just in play the fox has perceived the cat as being vicious and killed it. . . 

Foxes and cats like foxes and dogs are not the same species so you have to be careful when they interact. You have to watch them like a hawk and be ready to jump in at any moment. 

The easiest species to have around cats are fennecs as they are much less likely to harm your cat mostly due to their size. 

The best forum to join for fox advice is Sybil's den which can be found here:
- View forum - FOXES

There are people who keep and breed every species of fox under the sun on there. 
We also have a FB group if that is easier for you: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1452846058270975/

With foxes it is not about them being born in captivity as it is only the Siberian silver foxes from the institute which are domesticated but it is important for a fox to have human interaction from an early age to be a good pet. . . Even then when they reach adulthood they can stop being ideal as pets as they often become aloof and standoffish. 

-Elina


----------



## Wilygoose (Mar 2, 2017)

*Movie star fox?*

Hi there, I'm directing a film called The Darkness of the Moor. 

We need a fox just for one shot and I'm hoping I can find a friendly fox owner out there who would like to immortalise their fox in a film 

my film production website is here - One Big Mop | Home

Expenses and fee paid.

Hope someone can help! 

Thanks, James


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wilygoose said:


> Hi there, I'm directing a film called The Darkness of the Moor.
> 
> We need a fox just for one shot and I'm hoping I can find a friendly fox owner out there who would like to immortalise their fox in a film
> 
> ...


James this is an old post from a few years ago, yo'd be better to start a new thread of your own with this request, in my opinion! :2thumb:


----------

